# jbosscmp-jdbc.xml



## bronks (29. Apr 2006)

Hi!

Ich weigere mich Eclipse für ein JBossEjbProjekt zu verwenden und bestehe auf Netbeans. Entsprechend muß ich die ich die CmpKonfiguration komplett per Hand schreiben. Bis auf den Block mit den Relations ist auch alles klar. Ich bekomme   die Beziehungen nicht zum funktionieren. D.h. ohne jede Exception. Es wird fehlerfrei deployed und im Debuger wird getan, wie wenn einfach nur keine Daten vorhanden wären. Es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Kann mir jemand eine Doku empfehlen, in der möglichst ausführlich drinsteht, was und warum im RelationsAbschnitt wie drinstehen muß.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## foobar (30. Apr 2006)

Bei www.theserverside.com wird das Ebook Mastering EJB zum freien Download angeboten. Mir hat das Buch damals sehr geholfen.

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## bronks (30. Apr 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei www.theserverside.com wird das Ebook Mastering EJB zum freien Download angeboten. Mir hat das Buch damals sehr geholfen ...


Danke für den Tip. Ich bräuchte eher ein Buch welches Mastering JBoss heißt. Das was ich da habe ist ein spezielles Problem mit JBoss. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## foobar (30. Apr 2006)

Guck dir mal die JBossdoku an, da steht alles drin was du wissen mußt.


----------



## bronks (30. Apr 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck dir mal die JBossdoku an, da steht alles drin was du wissen mußt.


Ich habe hier einige zig MB an JBossdoku und über die "jbosscmp" steht da schon ein bissl was, aber nur so oberflächliches. Kannst Du mir bitte sagen in welche Dokument konkret etwas dazu steht?


----------



## bronks (24. Mai 2006)

Ich hab jetzt damit noch eine ganz schön lange Weile herumexperimentiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Es gibt 2 EntityBeans. Eine mit dem Auftrag und eine Mit den Auftragspositionen. 

Hier habe ich die die ejb-jar.xml und die jbosscmp-jdbc.xml und einen Screenshot aus der Debugsession raufgeladen: Link Vielleicht erbarmt sich ein JBossExperte ... 

In der AuftragfacadeBean steht u.a. folgendes:

```
YauftragLocal auftrag = auftragHome.findByPrimaryKey(new Integer(1));
            Collection colAuftragspositionen = auftrag.getYauftragspositionBean();
            Iterator it = colAuftragspositionen.iterator();
```

Das Problem: In der zweiten Zeile liefert getYauftragspositionBean() keine Collection.

Das ganze habe ich auf dem SJSAS am laufen, aber der JBoss4.0.3 verschluckt sich dauernd daran.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

